# My New Breeding Coop



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

Finaly Finished my new breeding coop this past weekend. 
Enjoy!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks pretty perfect, I love the nest box fronts and so will you !


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

May I ask if you made your fronts or did you order? I'm asking because we may have to make ours to spec.


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm sorry, I also meant to say that I htink your new loft is fabulous.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Really nice set up.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You did a real nice job. You should find some way to hold the nest box fronts open. I hinged mine up like that in my old loft and didnt have a way to hold them, and they were a pain when I had to clean them. I'm sure that would be easy for someone with your skills. Again nice job.


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

buttertup said:


> May I ask if you made your fronts or did you order? I'm asking because we may have to make ours to spec.


No I purchased them from Jedds Pigeon supply which is about 1 hour drive from where I live. here is their wed site http://www.jedds.com/-strse-1528/ECONOMY-NEST-FRONT/Detail.bok

Also you could get them from Global Pigeon supply which is back East and closer to you. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You did a real nice job. You should find some way to hold the nest box fronts open. I hinged mine up like that in my old loft and didnt have a way to hold them, and they were a pain when I had to clean them. I'm sure that would be easy for someone with your skills. Again nice job.


Thanks, I used a bungee cord to hold them up


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Beautiful loft


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote; Thanks, I used a bungee cord to hold them up 
I used those little round Velcro fasteners on my new loft doors and the work great, just push them up and they stick open.


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice work! Regards, Charlie


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice job!!


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

what are you breeding and how big are the nest boxs because I have to make first ever nest boxes ya.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice job you must be a carpenter by trade.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Well done. Congrats


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

nice coop for chicken( bantam chicken maybe)


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

When you coming to build mine!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

looks great, Congrats


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow , That Is Sweet , Great Job!!


----------

